# Official Heroes Discussion Thread [Warning: may contain spoilers!]]



## Maverick340 (Mar 26, 2007)

*Spoiler warning: Plot and/or ending details may be reveled. Read on your own risk.*


> Heroes is an American science fiction drama television series, created by Tim Kring, which premiered on NBC on September 25, 2006. The show tells the story of several people who "thought they were like everyone else... until they woke with incredible abilities" such as telepathy, time travel and flight. These people soon realize they have a role in preventing a catastrophe and saving mankind.


Now that the show has taken a break until April 23rd, we can discuss how the show is in the first season and maybe get a few doubts cleared - because the show is little confusing with 12 characters  and the comics narration style.

Oh also avoid talking about show that *have not aired in India*.

My first question : do you think Mr.Bennet is evil ?


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

have u seen the 18th episode?


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

I think the last episode aired on Star World is "six months ago"


----------



## Possible (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Six Months Ago... Wow, What can we talk about then? Cause the real pace has just picked up, the final chapters begun and Peter ... Well, I'll stop.


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

I started watching it some days ago; right now downloading HDTV rips from torrent. Gosh, these HDTV rips are better than my TV Feed in computer 

So far 11 episodes are downloaded along with episode 18. 

The story is much like X-Men. Human evolution, however in a wrong manner. The way a human body is made, we can only get evolution in things & functions our body already does.

1) Clair bannet = Wolverine = Tissue regeneration - This is possible in Human, we already have this in form of White blood cells, Tissue regeneration is just enhanced version of this ability & our body does heals itself automatically.

2) Isaac Mendez = Yup, we do have an idea even now about the future. But our own future not someone else.

3) Telekinesis = Impossible to occur in human beings. How do u thing something can move? Brainwaves are not this powerful, just think of a possible explanation this can never occur in humans

4) Time stop = Time is as fast as you are, this is possible in theory.

5) Ability to go through object - DL Hawkins & Kitty pride = Nope, impossible. This would mean for a seconds the atoms of our body & the object mixup....which is impossible. This will change the state of final body.

Well, for a fantasy serial, it is tooo good. The actress for Niki sanders is quite Hot .

P.S. - I wonder what syler does to grab the powers of others. Does he eat the brain? Yuck.....


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

well yea. most of you download away episodes to glory and watch em. I however fells its nice to wait each week and watch the episodes. Makes it interesting. the story uptill now is pretty foxing though. Oh a trivia question- which mobile phone is claire bennet using in the episode "Homecoming"


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Maverick340 said:
			
		

> well yea. most of you download away episodes to glory and watch em. I however fells its nice to wait each week and watch the episodes. Makes it interesting. the story uptill now is pretty foxing though. Oh a trivia question- which mobile phone is claire bennet using in the episode "Homecoming"



I don't recollect the episode name, but it should be T-mobile's Sidekick.


----------



## Possible (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Yep, its the Sidekick alright.

@gx_gaurav - Patience. It'll soon be clear if he eats it with a fork or if he just takes a piece of paper and draws a DNA pattern and eats that instead. Or...

@Maverick340 - I've waited every single week since it began, I still remember the lovely narrations of Mohinder (Sendhil) as Peter jumps off the building in his clairvoyant dreams amongst other things. You think we downloaders download all at a time? Nah, we wait, with a lot of patience, for every Monday night, or Tuesdays  Only, we were ahead and active, before you probably came to know of it in Indian TV Promos. 

Is there a Prison Break thread around?


----------



## Sourabh (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

No PB thread, there was a _Lost_ thread earlier. Discussing a TV show on a forum is so lame.


----------



## Maverick340 (Mar 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

^^why so ? if there can be a World Cup thread 20 pages long .. why not a TV show. I actually started this thread not to discuss episodes but trivia related to it.

@Possible : well yea i would dl too if i had  a nice broadband ...my luck with bband has been sh*tty


----------



## gxsaurav (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

@ Possible

or maybe he makes Bhejaj -fry


----------



## lalam (Mar 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

I'm a big fan of this show too and haven't missed a single episode aired on star world till date....Its good whatever it maybe i just wished i had hiro's ability


----------



## Possible (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Hiro will appear in Season 2 too, with a new love interest and perhaps locked away in a different century. Tim Kring is clearly showing us that the future cant change no matter what you do, so I guess what Hiro say at Issac's place will come true, and the moment after that too. Tim's confirmed that the explosion will definitely take place at the end of the season (Episode 23).

Also, you people read the Novels don't you?


----------



## rockthegod (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

The last 2 eps. were simply fantastic ..esp. Mr Bennets flashback ep (company man)... me now thinking abt the last ep. as one power absorber (peter) faces another parasite.... now what will happen ????? 

Can't wait for the next ep.... its s***y that we hafta wait do long till APril for the next one


----------



## Possible (Mar 30, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				rockthegod said:
			
		

> The last 2 eps. were simply fantastic ..esp. Mr Bennets flashback ep (company man)... me now thinking abt the last ep. as one power absorber (peter) faces another parasite.... now what will happen ?????
> 
> Can't wait for the next ep.... its s***y that we hafta wait do long till APril for the next one



You don't know whats in store for you mate. They put it on hiatus AND asked viewers to submit their ideas. This leads to one simple conclusion, they take all our ideas of an ending and process them to a paper shredder (thats recycle bin to us) and make a totally different idea, fresh and free from predictablity. If you still don't have trust that they are gonna do that, you can look at what happened to Hiro's Blog. Whoever knew they can bring all those elements into a TV Show!

And Indyan's right as well, its a sci-fi show afterall, soon comparable with the other mights like Star Trek. (Hiro's Vulcan Salute anyone? )


----------



## gxsaurav (Apr 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Just for some show off, here are some gadgets used in Heroes.

Mr. Bennet's home computer, damn it runs Windows 98. Itna kanjoos 

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/264/homepcruningwindows98wr0.th.jpg

Claire & Jach running Linux with KDE on a Dell laptop

*img512.imageshack.us/img512/7829/delllaptopruninglinuxsl0.th.jpg

Curater in Linderman's Archives using Dell 30" LCD 

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/6488/curatorusingdell30eq5.th.jpg

bloody iPod nano, once used by Dale

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/1881/heroesuseipodnanoso9.th.jpg

Micah & nikky playing on PS3

*img510.imageshack.us/img510/1356/micahplayingps3fq8.th.jpg

Tad using Windows XP on a Dell to chat with Wireless

*img526.imageshack.us/img526/5291/heroesusesxpnp7.th.jpg


----------



## Possible (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

And that PS3 game, its still not out 

@Indyan - I guess you'd be smart enough to have figured it out by now that it was from the Future Hiro, and a message to Flower, or in Japanese, 'Hana'.  Man, his codes really screwed my head. Took me an hour for that poetry thing and 9-Wonders for the binary.

If you don't read the novels... you won't understand a thing. Many mysteries are solved in it. Many. And AWI is going down too  Keep reading.


----------



## tarey_g (Apr 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> Just for some show off, here are some gadgets used in Heroes.
> 
> Mr. Bennet's home computer, damn it runs Windows 98. Itna kanjoos
> 
> ...



Nice .

BTW that PS3 game was 'Heavenly Sword' its going to release soon , the footage shown in the episode was also shown 2 days later in GDC. It was a promotion by Sony in the episode.


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Such subtle promotion. Look at sony TVs soaps. Blatant bloody promotion !
Oh btw in the last pic, which s/w is he using ? Sure thats XP ? and any guess which disrto of linux it is ?
gx, lovely post - thanks so much !


----------



## Possible (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Its Windows alright judging from the tray and this screenshot. I guess the same will help you figure out what software. I guess its some IRC.


----------



## Maverick340 (Apr 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

I think its AOL Messenger .. and arrey , how does that screenshot prove it XP ?


----------



## Possible (Apr 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Haha, and Hana's site's 3 codes to Nathan's election have been cracked down as well. Linderman's powers have been revealed in the comics and his connection with 'Daddy' Petrelli as well. It has something to do with the Agency since Hana is reading these past links out in the Pentagon archives, as pointed by Bennet to do so (The Lonestar file).


----------



## prateek_san (May 1, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

man its becoming for fascinating nowadays.......its a superb series guys.......


----------



## bazigaar_no_1 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

I was busy preparing for my exams so, I missed so many episodes !! 
Now I can't get the link... 

Please gimme links to the torrent file for heroes ... plz ... PM me !! plz plz plz .. I tried searching... but the health is bad... please gimme a link to a healthy torrent file ..


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Man, today's episode was mind blowing! Probably the best episode ever.
> Promos for next week :
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jy9dZ3sfpE&eurl=
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqlFb8rNbEQ&eurl=
> But, I do have a question. In the original past Claire should have died. Its only that Hiro went back and save her. Then how is she alive in the future in which Hiro exists. Its all so puzzling.



Hiro changed the future. And he is the only one unaffected by the change, its related to his ability. Hope that makes it clear 

But all in all, don't expect this future to be shown anymore, its just a small plan of the Heroes team to create more possibilities for fans to keep active upon.


----------



## hash!! (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Man, today's episode was mind blowing! Probably the best episode ever.
> Promos for next week :
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=4Jy9dZ3sfpE&eurl=
> *www.youtube.com/watch?v=cqlFb8rNbEQ&eurl=
> But, I do have a question. In the original past Claire should have died. Its only that Hiro went back and save her. Then how is she alive in the future in which Hiro exists. Its all so puzzling.


 
??? claire wuznt supposed to die! isaac made a painting which had telltale signs of claire dying.... she did fall, and she did bleed like in the painting....
and well, if u take it literally, it was a cheerleader who died instead of claire(her friend), so they actually couldnt save 'the' cheerleader.... almost like a pun intended.... lolz...
and well, its twisted, cuz if destiny is taken into account, they're merely puppets, so them being heroes doesnt make a difference cuz they're just gonna do what they're supposed to.... i reckon they are just supposed to avert or prevent any calamity they have knowledge of, thats where Hiro comes into play... and once an event occurs in Hiro's present, he cant go back to change it... its basically a theory that means "you cant change the past"...
in any case, all said n done, its fiction, but no doubt, its really nicely made.... totally love it... hehh


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				hash!! said:
			
		

> ??? claire wuznt supposed to die! isaac made a painting which had telltale signs of claire dying.... she did fall, and she did bleed like in the painting....
> and well, if u take it literally, it was a cheerleader who died instead of claire(her friend), so they actually couldnt save 'the' cheerleader.... almost like a pun intended.... lolz...
> and well, its twisted, cuz if destiny is taken into account, they're merely puppets, so them being heroes doesnt make a difference cuz they're just gonna do what they're supposed to.... i reckon they are just supposed to avert or prevent any calamity they have knowledge of, thats where Hiro comes into play... and once an event occurs in Hiro's present, he cant go back to change it... its basically a theory that means "you cant change the past"...
> in any case, all said n done, its fiction, but no doubt, its really nicely made.... totally love it... hehh


Uhh.. Did you watch episode 20?


----------



## estranged12 (May 2, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

omfg episode 20 was the best!!!
when sylar cut open claires head did she die? owell doesnt matter anyway its the future its gna be changed haha

lolol imagine if sylar cuts off niki's head... he turns into jessica hahaha


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Claire was supposed to die originaly, and sylar supposed to get her powers and become indestructable.
> However, Hiro from future saved her.
> There is also a lot of confusion about who blows up in which timeline. Is it Sylar, is it Nathan? If it's Nathan, then how is he alive? If its Sylar, then were Nathan's premonitions wrong? Hiro of future says he saw Sylar blowing up and tried to kill him, but he regenerated.
> Also, how did Nathan get the scars?



Dude! Do you have any idea who Nathan is!? Nathan is the US president for god's sake! You must be talking about Peter! Sylar is supposed to blow up originally if all things are unchanged (Issac's prohecies are based on the real deal) But since Hiro changes it, its Peter who explodes and Nathan covers that and blames it on Sylar.

@estranged - Lol@Niki joke.


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 3, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Indyan said:
			
		

> Yup. I goofed up there.
> Anyway, Nathan is dead in future, and Sylar took his place.


That is after Nathan blamed it on Sylar


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				gx_saurav said:
			
		

> P.S. - I wonder what syler does to grab the powers of others. Does he eat the brain? Yuck.....



Arre u didnt see that ep. kya in which Sylar == Gabriel is watch maker/reparier..

So his ability is to learn the WORKING of things/machines/mechanisms anything..!!

So by tearing apart the skull he learns the workin of respective brain or the changes in his brain which gives him that ability..!!

Well thats the most logical explanation for it , i guess 

btw desperately waiting for 21st ep (The Hard Part)  .. 19th and 20th were really awesome..

____________________

Another thing that i dont understand is , if Hiro can go back in time, Why didnt he go back to time wen Suresh just knocked down Sylar with cupboard.... Sylar's down....plus he does not have regenerative ability coz Claire still alive.. So Hiro can easily kill him then...plus as its predicted Its Hiro whoz gonna kill Sylar....

Well its logical ...dunno whats the reason it cant be done..


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

^ yep


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> So by tearing apart the skull he learns the workin of respective brain or the changes in his brain which gives him that ability..!!
> 
> Another thing that i dont understand is , if Hiro can go back in time, Why didnt he go back to time wen Suresh just knocked down Sylar with cupboard.... Sylar's down....plus he does not have regenerative ability coz Claire still alive.. So Hiro can easily kill him then...plus as its predicted Its Hiro whoz gonna kill Sylar....



You are right that he needs to look at the brain, but how does he go about modifying his own? And where's the brain of the victims?

How can Hiro go to a timeline so exact when in first place he doesn't even know it happened. What I don't understand is... *Why the hell did Mohinder not kill Sylar when he was down? *And the prediction of Hiro stabbing Sylar is not gonna happen. The comic will just lead to his encounter with Sylar, and then its his own destiny from there on ..


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

^^
well say for e.g Sylar killed Claire....
What he does is, he tears her skull and looks at her brain and understands the working of her brain...like she has regenerative skills...so theres slite modification somewhere in her brain...  

So sylar understands the mechanism/modification and then once he understands it, he can try it... he doest not need to modify his own brain coz one can ADD extra knowledge to own brain widout tearing it apart...thats called LEARNING..

Atleast i feel this way... 

-------------------------

Are u remember kya in this last ep. Hiro has all of this figured out with different threads...like black for sylar and so on..so he knows what happened..and how it happened... So basically he knows that Peter and Sylar met sometime..in the past..!!.. and sylar emerged alive..so what he could have done is after Mohinder left wid Peters body...he could have done remaining work....


----------



## gxsaurav (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> Another thing that i dont understand is , if Hiro can go back in time, Why didnt he go back to time wen Suresh just knocked down Sylar with cupboard.... Sylar's down....plus he does not have regenerative ability coz Claire still alive.. So Hiro can easily kill him then...plus as its predicted Its Hiro whoz gonna kill Sylar....
> 
> Well its logical ...dunno whats the reason it cant be done..



No he can't, cos Hiro of future & past both don't know that syler is in the home of suresh & he is unconcious.


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

If any1 wants prison break look out for the rmvbs. too bad heroes sceners don't release their uploads in rmvb


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

@saurav :- aare what am sayin is did u see Issacs home in the ep. 5 yrs later.. Where Hiro has figured out everything with the help of threads and all..!! he was just looking for anything where he can change something so that future will change..!!...

that colored threads and all yaar...

like see in earlier episode wen hero warned Peter and Suresh in Train...how come he knew that these two ppl are on that train at that time.!! coz he had it all figured out..!!

well definitely i might be wrong..still..


@Free Radical :- I saw heroes ka rmvb releases too on RS... lemme know which ep. u want..ill try and pm u the links


----------



## Sourabh (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> @Free Radical :- I saw heroes ka rmvb releases too on RS... lemme know which ep. u want..ill try and pm u the links



Take it easy, don't exchange such links via PM. 

Your sig for some reason makes me wanna listen to Evanescence tracks. My Winamp yells.... Where will you go...


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> extra knowledge to own brain widout tearing it apart...thats called LEARNING..
> 
> Hiro has all of this figured out with different threads



I sure do have to tear my hair out watching this. 

Ok, so as Chandra said, its a portion of the brain that helps the abilities function, and as Suresh says, its hardcoded into their DNA. No two DNA are similar in any case as you'd know. So its something physical thus and not something Sylar can just _learn_. He can figure out how to control it and what it depends on and other things (Which makes him a deadly predator) but he can't accquire it without having changed his own DNA which Bennet actually mentions when he keeps him locked up.

Now about the threads, Hiro made the thread out of Issac's *9th Wonders* and *newspaper* clippings. None of the either feature Sylar and Peter's confrontation. Also, since F-Hiro's timeline supposedly means to have a regenerating Sylar, there's no telling what might have happened.

We shall wait and watch, only three more mondays to watch before we can expect a cliffhanger. And after that, the Season 2's premiere. 

(P.s. Just so that you don't worry, the future they showed us is just one of the possible future that might happen if Hiro doesn't stop the explosion, or Sylar doesn't die, or Nathan turns against his own kind, or Mohinder doesn't agree on a Genocide earlier, and etc .. It doesn't matter at all. All that matters now to us is how they make the explosion come true, by which angle does it affect the current generation of Heroes and what's the actual thing that's gonna happen. An explosion and destruction is inevitable, Tim Kring nearly means so in his interviews.)

Boy, that was some long P.s.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Sourabh said:
			
		

> Take it easy, don't exchange such links via PM.
> 
> Your sig for some reason makes me wanna listen to Evanescence tracks. My Winamp yells.... Where will you go...



Sorry 

btw damn am listening to My Immortal  RITE NOW 
Love this songg
__________________________

@QM :- yeah Hiro seems to have done it thru clippings and comics...  but if its harcoded in DNA..then how can Sylar change his DNA...  ??   

ok this is really confusing..  better  way..lets enjoy the show... 

yeah rite...


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Yeah we got to see that ..


----------



## Dipen01 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Saw 21st ep. THE HARD PART...

Din like it that much...was boring in between..!!
They are ruinin it by bring new characters..and that too at end of the season....Now this new gal Molly..!!

Plus showing emotional side of Sylar..!!

Actually The story dint move forward in todays ep. lets hope for a better one next tuesday...


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Molly isn't new .. Matt saves Molly in the first episode where he learns about Sylar from Audrey Hanson the FBI agent ..

And Hiro didn't kill Sylar, that's interesting. Sylar calling Mohinder too.


----------



## Dipen01 (May 8, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

oh yea...the gal hidin in the house  and only Matt could listen to her thoughts...

but still yaar..wasnt that thrilling one


----------



## ..:: Free Radical ::.. (May 11, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

i cant believe they were so sloppy in ep 21, not with an international fan following.
LMAO, Mohinder says that Molly's nucleotides were decomposing just by looking at RBCs. i got news 4 you, mature human RBCs don't even have a nucleus, no dna.
they do anerobic respiration using glycolysis : no nucleotides. and how can you see nucleotides when you are seeing 7µm sized rbcs. you'll need some tunnelling electron microscope.
i hope you cross matched your blood with Molly's Suresh.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Bump.. No one watches Season 2? Sad


----------



## Techmastro (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Qwerty maniac i m following season2 with u..
I m very much interested in character Molly's dream man.. want to knw what hes capable of...
Also m very much puzzled who has taken sylar's power...


----------



## Sykora (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

The man in Molly's dream is Parkman's dad.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 4, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Yeah, Maury Parkman. With the same abilities as of Matt, though he controls it way better.

Sylar's loss of power has not been explained. Wait and watch.

Looks like Heroes is gonna end with just 11 episodes due to the Writer's Guild strike


----------



## Techmastro (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				QwertyManiac said:
			
		

> Looks like Heroes is gonna end with just 11 episodes due to the Writer's Guild strike



 
Its difficult to wait for next episode n u r telling that season will not carry all episode...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Volume 2: Generations was supposed to end with Episode-11 already and then it was gonna go on a hiatus. Now they're shooting an alternate season-ender in case the strike goes out of its time and they have to cover it up.


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 5, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Is it me or does everyone NOT like the Claire storyline ?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Wait and watch, wait and watch. Bennets are too much but Claire is pretty important to the Heroes. But since Peter already has it, she's expendable 

Today's episode was predictive BUT, Adam Monroe. Adam.


----------



## Techmastro (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

OMG :O whats this man!!!
Initially i thought Maury Parkman is the apex behind all now Adam...
Everything is running out of place.... Curiosity is at its peak. Are episode running that fast or m feeling so...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Yeah today's was too fast.


----------



## Biplav (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

i love the Kensei guy!or Adam .watever..
and how does one get trapped in their own maze??? Maury Parkman is weird.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 6, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Matt is the bomb, he did it, rather un-knowingly though.


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

I am kinda getting bored with this season..

Too many characters and story lines arent coherent..

One of the important characters will be Maya (Maja), i feel besides Sylar + Maya..It can be destructive too.. That Photo Memory chick might come in handy..

Claire's and Hiro's storyline is damn boring.. But Hiro's story might be connected to future.. 

Most of the times its between..Suresh..Parkman..Molly...  Its pretty boring...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Mylar (Sylar + Maya ) will appear in the episode 9 or 10 I guess, with over 200 people possibly getting killed.

Hiro's gonna fling himself into the past again, we get to see his childhood. And if the season completes properly (23-24 episodes), we might see the last quest of Kensei (The heart and the dragon).

I agree its quite boring but just wait and watch, the episode after today's (Four Months Ago - Flashback Episode) will have many new things including a new night-watching hero (You can guess who )


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

U can read the official heroes graphics novel which tells about many things which the show missed like the death of Wireless, Eden's past etc

*www.heroesrevealed.com/novels/heroes-novels-as-image-files/

Keep in mind, they are huge in size. Total file size for all the images = 570 MB


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Or you can download the entire collection of PDF books officially from:
*www.nbc.com/Heroes/novels/novels_library.shtml


----------



## Indyan (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Too bad this season is going to end early 
The good stuff had only just started.


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

It isn't confirmed. There's still time till November last week.


----------



## Techmastro (Nov 12, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Thanx qwerty & gaurav for links!!!
Lets hope this episode bring something good...


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Well yeah it can be interesting by at the moment...All the main characters arent used that well..

Thier main idea is all the heroes are scattered over the world and they unite in times of crisis. So all i wanted was change in this theme, but seems like its gonna be same again..

Sylar should have been the main villain, His expression,character is awesome and he presents it pretty well. Besides i always knew that Kensei has something to do with whatever happening in present because he was first Mutant (oops Hero ) and all the others might have originated from him.. So he being alive is no surprise to me..!!


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

3rd Volume is titled: "*Exodus*"

And about *Kensei*/*Adam*, I don't think everyone originated from him. Its just that he was one of those *ultimates*, like *Claude* tells *Peter* he is '_One of those_' and '_Maximum Potential_' and like *Charles* tells him that '_Because there has to be one that's good._'. Adam was granted powers of immortality. I doubt if this power is exactly same as *Claire*'s regerative abilities cause its been over 400 years since Adam first got them and yet he hasn't grown a single hair white. This might not be the case with Claire.

And not much *Sylar* cause he is busy playing *Spock* in Star Trek.


----------



## Dipen01 (Nov 13, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Saw this ep i.e Four Months Ago..

Lots of mysteries during those four months, revealed so kinda fun to watch..

Was a nice episode..SEEMS like Adam has a positive side and Bob, negative.. Nothing can be sure of as of yet.. Thank God they didnt show anything about Hiro,Claire.. Bloody boring :O

Character of Adam seems good,atleast in past he was goofy, seems at par in present..

btw anyone anyidea on what powers does Peter's Mom has ?

and how does Bob finds out everything so fast..!! Molly wasnt even with him.. ?


----------



## Techmastro (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

+1
Interesting to watch mysteries getting unfold one after the another.. Dnt seem like they r gonna finish off this season in 11 episode.. nice watch..


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Nov 14, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*



			
				Dipen01 said:
			
		

> anything about Hiro,Claire.. Bloody boring :O


+1. Isnt this S02E01?


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 15, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Adam is the villain 

Angela's powers are never revealed, but I do have a feeling that when she would, it'd be full powered and would result in her eventual death. Based on how these guys are planning like Lost on killing all.

Didn't the Company capture Molly? Bob surely tracked everyone after the explosion.

Hiro is not boring, in fact it now proves that Hiro HIMSELF was Kensei of the past, as fan theories suggested during first season. Also, its eventually gonna be a Hiro vs. Adam confrontation, Peter is just an element, like always.

About Claire, am not sure, there are some spoiler pictures showing her in interesting situations unlike so far but I'll stop with that. She will have a role to play in case her ability is exactly the same as Adam. Adam can even regenerate his brain, which is pretty darn cool.



			
				W i d e S c r e e N said:
			
		

> +1. Isnt this S02E01?



That was Four Months Later. S02E08 was Four Months Ago. Flash back episode just like S01 had one.


----------



## Maverick340 (Nov 20, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Man I have really had it with heroes. They cant seem to stick to one stroyline..
If we are to belive in the generations, then why is Bob secretly abducting people. and where does HRG fit in to the generations ? If Adam Monroe was actually Kensai  then Kaito probably evolved from him (but how? ). So suppose we go with the saying that Kensai is "Kensai" after all then Heroes evolved 400 years ago. Ok makes sense. But why bring him in while all others are simply 2 generations old ? And what about dearie Sylar ? I am starting to think he is Kaito/Angela's son  (they did have s*x !)

Hmm now the whole Bennet/Company/Mohinder plot. I have a feeling Bennet is evil. Rather Selfish. If Claire is a Hero then he is just being an ass protecting her. Instead he should look for Peter or Peterellis.(great claire has not told HRG about ANgela Preterelli being her grandmom ! ) The write are just bring ing in too many threads without clearing Old ones. But now that Volume 3 is planned.. well - Stretch it !

(sad that PB is over  , heroes is just too complicated .. BUT I LOVE IT !!!)


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 27, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

PB isn't over! Its got around 3 more episodes left, check back in January to see Michael fight back.

The Nakamura line is no way related to Kensei. ( But maybe its like Hiro is himself the beginning  )

And goddammit, didn't you see Sylar's mom in first season? 

Yesterday's episode addresses most of your other issues. And Noah does know who Claire belongs to rightfully. Why do I get the feeling you've not watched the season 1 completely? Noah does talk to Angela over the phone, asking her back. 

And this time Claire isn't being taken care of cause of her relation to the Petrelli family. Its her ability that's exactly a copy of Adam's, that is.

Volume 3, I wish it starts early. This WG strike is cutting down all my favorite shows 

And its gonna be an awesome fall-ender next week. To watch the Petrelli brothers fight side by side and vs. Hiro and Matt would be awesome. As they say "2 Heroes will fall, and 1 will rise." Start your guessing!

But if Peter is the one who falls, or even Hiro. Am gonna stop watching it. Its been a disappointment already.


----------



## aryayush (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

Have you guys watched the latest episode, 'Cautionary Tales', the ninth one in the second season?


----------



## gxsaurav (Nov 28, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

^^^^ Yup, nice episode


----------



## QwertyManiac (Nov 29, 2007)

*Re: Official Heroes Discussion Thread*

You say it when the tenth episode came out! 

So, Volume 2 ends Monday, and like always, with a cliff-hanger. (Its gonna be a cliff hanger for the Heroes themselves, the virus will break out, too predictable)


----------



## W i d e S c r e e N (Dec 4, 2007)

wathced the 10th?


----------



## aryayush (Dec 4, 2007)

Yeah, I did. Can't wait for more...


----------



## QwertyManiac (Dec 4, 2007)

And its over. Waiting for Villains.


----------



## fun2sh (May 12, 2008)

humpty-dumpty-bump1*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif*gigasmilies.googlepages.com/36a.gif lets start again speculating what will happen in season 3. Heard a new female hero has been revealed at their site who has lightning speed jsut like FLASH in JUSTICE LEAGUE!! but they r sayin she wil be villain


----------



## Techmastro (May 12, 2008)

When will season 3 start??


----------



## xbonez (May 13, 2008)

Next episode: (Volume Three: Villains) The Butterfly Effect
Coming Soon...
Airs: Monday September 15, 2008


----------



## fun2sh (May 13, 2008)

who do u think is going to survive - NATHAN or SWEET NIKI 
who shot NATHAN?? i think it was the HATIAN (hey wen r  they goin to disclose his name???)


----------



## QwertyManiac (May 13, 2008)

Niki is dead but Jessica continues her last season appearance (Yes, only the alter ego) and last season for Micah and co. as well. Nathan I do not know, the first episode has rumors of a hospital scene which might involve the last of him or maybe not again, they said it depended on fan feedback. He's there in the cast but his extent into the season remains unknown.


----------



## Vyom (Oct 9, 2015)

Bumping this thread to post link to a new Heroes thread and in hopes that a few members will join me to remember this Epic saga that we all witnessed.
Join me here: *www.digit.in/forum/chit-chat/195148-heroes-series-discussion.html


----------

